# Don'tGoInTheWater (Store Pics)



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are a few more pics of our stock! Sorry a couple maybe a little blurry.

1st- 5.5-6 inch Black Rhom! $140 Canadian!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd- Both Black Rhoms 5.5-6 inch and 4.5-5 inch


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

3rd- Black Rhom again! smaller of the two, 4.5-5 inch

$80 Canadian!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

4th- Ruby red Spilos! 2.5-3 inch

$20 Canadian Each!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

5th.. another Ruby Red Spilo! same size as the other spilos, 2.5-3 inch

$20 Canadian Each!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

6th- Terns - 2.5-3 inch

$45 Canadian Each!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

7th- Piraya- 2.5-3.5 inch

$55 Canadian Each!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

8th- Elongatus- 5.5-6.5 inch

$125 Canadian Each!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i think the ruby red spilos you have arnt spilos but rhoms mate


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

9th- Super Reds! - 2-2.5-3-3.5-4 inches

$25 Canadian Each!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

10th- Cariba- 2.5-3-3.5-4-4.5 inches

$55 Canadian Each!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they all look very healthy and nice


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for your concern Jack! but they are Ruby Red Spilos! Here is another pic of the Ruby Red Spilos!

Again.. They are $20 Canadian Each!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks like you have some great stock

looks like the placce i used to work

you want to try and sell your fish to big and small shops to not just private sales


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

We will have to see in the future!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great stock and prices 
all u canadanian's start your credit cards


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

The top picks dont look like rhombs you better check the id of those with frank.Looks like a marginatus


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for your concern guys! But what they are named is what they are!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i dont see a caudal band on that rhomb and the body shape looks off.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats sweet man, you guys are coming along nicely,love that piraya in the bucket









Im not sure on those rhoms either though,but all your fish are looking good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's awesome, Nicholas








Those fish and the tanks look spotless: good luck with your business!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice setups!
Love the elongs especially!

When you getting your site up and running?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Its your store, try to get a proper id first then you can sell them correctly or put the rhomb as an unknown.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

GREAT PRICES but shipping will KILL!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow from the looks of those pics ur store is gorgeous i may come up and get some fish sumtime...piraya are beautiiful


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

those are not rhombs the end.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Agree


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for a few of your guys concerns but I have been keeping piranha for a long time and know what I am talking about! Please don't leave posts regarding the species of our fish.... We have them in front of us .. you don't .. (ANDONI) those 2 rhoms are black rhoms ! If you were to start up a business and had alot of experience regarding your products and someone kept trying to tell you that you were wrong ..when you know for a fact that you were right .. it gets to you a little.. so.. if anyone in the future has any questions regarding our fish please feel free to contact us ! and just for your sake ANDONI+cretinHOP... I will post a few more pics of our rhoms..thx


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Another


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool store bro. the inventory looks flawless.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet and Clean.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I wish i lived near you!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

black rhombs from peru?? i have seen alot of that oens at that size and as far as i se ein the pics they dont like like them ,...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great specimens!







Look no further canadians!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

im not trying to be a jerk here but if you want a good customer base ask for help in iding these fish. marginatus ..not rhombeus for the rhombs.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats the same thing i was thinking, thankyou cretinHOP. A good id on a fish can make all the difference in your buisiness. Im not trying to be a jerk but everyone in this post cant be wrong.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

frank also agreed when i spoke to him in pm.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

My question is are you shipping yet??


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

again those are rhoms and not Serrasalmus marginatus! Serrasalmus marginatus are from Argentina, these 2 rhoms are from preu! here is a pic of a Marginatus... which does not look like my rhoms!

If for some reason that I am wrong please post pics to show me thx,


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

pulse m8 i no you must b getting pissed of with all the sh*t in the post but i think maybe you have the 2 fish mixed up ??

plz dont blast me over this

all the same great stuff n1


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

nice pics man i like thoes rub red spilos


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks I like your avitar too!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Great looking stock. Well taken of.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

We do our best to make sure all of our fish are in Grade A condition!

We are still waiting on a couple things before we start shipping, sorry for the wait to everyone! Things have been going a little slow , but we will be ready soon! Sorry again for the wait! We want to make sure everything works well the first time!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Shipping is always difficult and costs more money!! Good luck guys


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

he cant be any worse than riverwonders!! atleast he can tell the difference between pygos and serras, give him a break i'm sure he pretty much knows what he's got


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

actually our shipping will be very cheap compared to other places.. around50-55 for shipping! Canadaian that is


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

sic... sic... this is discusting! i love my P's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was asked by Active Pulse to comment on his fishes ID if I could tell.



> (ActivePulse) Posted on Aug 25 2004, 05:06 PM
> again those are rhoms and not Serrasalmus marginatus! Serrasalmus marginatus are from Argentina, these 2 rhoms are from preu! here is a pic of a Marginatus... which does not look like my rhoms!
> 
> If for some reason that I am wrong please post pics to show me thx,


The last photo is not S. marginatus, but suggests a subadult S. rhombeus or compressus member, I see what appears as small bars, but not clear enough. S. marginatus does not have a terminal band on the tail at any time, but colors in from the "V".

Its difficult to say on the other photos shown because they are slanted in angle, however, some appear to be members of the compressus group often referred to as "black piranas". As for the "ruby red" can't tell from photo either. Fishes are angled wrong and tails are badly bit, the few that do not appear to possess a dark terminal band inconsistent with S. spilopleura. Their shape of the body suggests something other than S. spilopleura. S. spilopleura body shape is most similar to Pygocentrus and these fish don't show that. However, they are still young and may change with growth. My impresssion without better photos is either S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi, possibly even compressus group on the rhomboids.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

There you have it ladies ...Frank Has spoken , So stop trashing active-pulses thread


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ANDONI Posted: Aug 25 2004, 04:40 AM
> 
> cretinHOP Posted: Aug 25 2004, 04:43 AM
> 
> * frank also agreed when i spoke to him in pm *


What did I exactly agree on???? I recall a pm from you but not the content in its entirety. If its those fish being sold as ruby red spilo, I already said the tails are bit off and difficult to say what they are. The photo provided in PSCI - ID (KRUEGER- if it is the same fish we are discussing here) is not a spilopleura as I could not see a midline band only a terminal band. The rest of that photo was too vague to say with any certainty if rhombeus or sanchezi.

In the future, if you use my name, please put a direct quote so that I know what is it is my name is being used for on the ID. Thanks.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > ANDONI Posted: Aug 25 2004, 04:40 AM
> >
> > cretinHOP Posted: Aug 25 2004, 04:43 AM
> >
> ...


 Ouch.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice rhoms dude :laugh: Good looking store too (serious comments


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

yes frank, same fish, mine was one of the ones labeled Ruby Red Spilo, from the pics i have seen, i am going with sanchezi for them


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

u guys are great though, i love the place..... i am going to steal ur apartment


----------

